# Subs Needed-Southeastern PA



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Large commercial snow removal company looking for lots of subs for the upcoming winter season. Great pay rates. Reply with name and number to set up a meeting time!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Where is the work? Chester or Montgomery County? We are in Bensalem Pa bucks county.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

pm sent....


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

we have sites in Chester, bucks, Montgomery, and Delaware. We would be happy to set you up at a site that is close to you. Please pm me for details.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

want details.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Anything near Reading?


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Nothing too far out that way. Pm me if you would be willing to drive for about a half hour or so for work


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Pm sent............


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Replied to your pm Tuesday waiting to hear back.


----------

